
Why is there no Git workflow for non-devs? - mesutandtie
it seems like a lot of the principles could be transposed (in some way) to how marketing, ops, legal, etc. work - why isn&#x27;t there a product that does this?
======
bibabaloo
Without have the ability to merge two files that have started from the version
and then diverged, git loses a lot of its usefulness, IMO. Unfortunately it's
not trivial to merge the type of files that other professions use (eg: images
for marketers or drawings for architects or even standard .doc word files).
Not to say that conceptually it shouldn't be possible to merge the files, but
the tech isn't there.

------
jkachmar
So this was something that a former boss/colleague and I kinda worked on for a
few months at a prior company to help architects collaborate on global
development standards.

There was a base set of standards which evolved over time, and regions whose
standards would extend that base in different ways.

We actually got to the point where a small team of architects would write
these standards in Markdown, use GitHub Desktop to manage their branching/PR-
ing/reviewing workflows, and then tag releases. Then Jenkins would pick up the
tag and process the Markdown with Pandoc to produce DOCX and PDF documents
that adhered to our corporate style guide.

IIRC there were a few reasons why it never got widespread adoption. One thing
that sticks is that even after we taught people how to use git and they ran
with it while pushing out updates, without the daily reinforcement (e.g. like
what software workflows require) the knowledge just didn't seem to stick.

The whole thing was really slick; in retrospect I wish we would have given a
small talk about it and open sourced the workflow as an example. If nothing
else, it reinforced my belief that with _just a little more polish_ force-
multiplying dev tools could save people in other industries a lot of
time/effort.

------
gitgud
There's no easy way to explain why Git is powerful.

It's hard to conceptualise things like branching for non-dev's (or beginners).
Even the name "branch" implies similarities to a tree branch, but branches
from a tree don't merge back into the tree so the analogy kind of falls apart.

One of the biggest advantages of git is the diff and merge algorithms, merging
in changes from multiple different sources is relatively easy. This is only
really possible with "text" files, compiled documents like word and excel are
much hard to negotiate merging.

Basically, if you can make the concepts of Git easy to understand, make
merging work with other files, then it can be applied everywhere.

------
tikej
Contrarily to what devs may think git is a fairly complicated and powerful
system for steep learning curve, especially for your average Joe.

I’m by no means a full time programmer, but I do program few times a week and
sometimes I get lost/break state in git. Now imagine that happens in you
typical company where people have problems with basic computer uses sometime.

------
atmosx
The mental overhead and complexity is simply not worth the investment. Geeks
are already killing themselves for fun and profit with similar tools, geeks
understand the underlying logic, know where to find info, etc. Non-geeks can't
fathom why would anyone go through all this. Usually there is no satisfactory
answer other than: it's pretty cool, you can solve ${crazy corner case}, look
you can ${enter 5 commands with 6 flags each}.

------
codingdave
The workflow and needs are completely different. The final deliverable of most
non-dev groups rarely need to be able to jump back to a prior commit. You
don't read a sentence in a legal document, and say, "That doesn't quite sound
right, let me go git bisect to see where we broke the wording...", you just
fix it.

Once you throw out the need to step back through a commit history, then all
you really need is tracked changes, and that is well supported in both Word
and Google Docs.

------
stakkur
Using a git GUI is a less 'technical' option, but no matter who the target
audience, there'll be some learning involved.

One 'non-code' example: document editors (e.g., Microsoft Word) have a version
of this in tracking of changes (with reversion options).

More practically, I don't think there are many domains where the granularity
of control over 'versions' is as useful as with digital files.

------
Foober223
The UI itself would have to make it clear what is happening. So clear that it
can be used without training. Is this even possible to achieve? maybe yes.
I've seen visual representations of branch and re-base that make it clear what
is going on, but they were teaching tools, not the actual tool itself.

The developer of the UI may be biased as they already have the hard-won
knowledge of branch, merge, multiple remotes, pull/push, etc. The biased
developer will confuse good looks UI with intuitiveness. Or they will go down
the wrong path and create a UI that is very practical for people who already
have hard-won knowledge, but no so much for normal people.

The biased developer will think the answer to these problems is "training"
instead of making the UI naturally visually intuitive.

------
quaquaqua1
Lots of people use Jira for non programming related things. One of the guys
who works at Jira used it to assign tasks to the family for preparation of
thanksgiving dinner :)

~~~
mesutandtie
haha nice!

------
tarun_anand
Interesting question. I would say that collaborative editing of documents with
changelog kind of captures that. For e.g Google Docs.

The checkout, edit, diff, merge, review, build, release workflow might be too
onerous for other teams.

Curious to know, why do you ask this question?

~~~
mesutandtie
Yeah, fair point! I think adaptations can be made. So I'm not a dev, but I've
worked on product for a while. Bridging dev workflow and 'rest of business'
workflow shows vast inefficiency gaps all over the place for the latter. I
feel the trail of decision-making goes missing at the moment too.

This also peaked my curiosity: [https://a16z.com/2020/01/09/the-developers-
way/](https://a16z.com/2020/01/09/the-developers-way/) and resonated...a lot
haha.

\+ something I'd love to see productised/productise myself.

